# This is a little weird



## Mike's Plumbing (Jul 19, 2010)

flashheatingand said:


> Have to disagree with your take.
> 
> 
> immigrants of 1800 didn't try to assimilate, their kids did
> ...


 
My great grandparents came to this country from Norway. Keep in mind back during that time period they DID NOT have issues with Americans like we have today with immigrants. Back then the fighting was between other immigrants who came here. That's why, at least in Wisconsin, the Dutch are concentrated in towns like Waupon, or Germans who kept to themselves grouped up and protected one another. 

My great grandparents went to a Norwegian school of 11 people and were not allowed to play with the Sweds that were a mile down the road. In fact, before all my older relatives died they would tell me stories of all the hostility. 

Back in those days your country of origin was very important even though they were legal American citizens. My grandmother still is protective of her country of origin but is proud to be an American at the same time.

The goal of the school was to speak english...period. The reason why was because if you couldn't speak english you couldn't work. All this according to my grandmother.

Anyhow, I have no interest in turning this into a debate on the right and wrong of American immigration policy because many other threads cover this quite well. In the mean time I need to get him to cut his lawn and take the car off the jack stands in the driveway.:laughing:

Mike


----------



## Mike's Plumbing (Jul 19, 2010)

PA woodbutcher said:


> Soo apparently all is well as long as there is a hot daughter
> 
> Until Julio takes up plumbing.


Oh yeah, she is just sorta hot....she is smokin hot X 5. I'm a happily married man but my immagination does wander on occasion.

Mike


----------



## Cletus (Jan 7, 2008)

What does this thread have to do with contracting? What does describing the ethnicity of the neighbors add to the story? Really, why even bring it up. 

There is an off topic forum for people to whine about stuff like this.


----------



## Mike's Plumbing (Jul 19, 2010)

Well Cletus, he is a remodeler and is new in town. This thread sort of wandered from it's original intent. Everybody in the house does remodeling for him. 

It has a lot to do with contracting, if you don't like the topic you don't need to post. Hence the title, WEIRD....it's a weird situation especially since he is doing his own plumbing (without a liscense)

Mike


----------



## Cletus (Jan 7, 2008)

Mike's Plumbing said:


> Well Cletus, he is a remodeler and is new in town. This thread sort of wandered from it's original intent. Everybody in the house does remodeling for him.
> 
> It has a lot to do with contracting, if you don't like the topic you don't need to post. Hence the title, WEIRD....it's a weird situation especially since he is doing his own plumbing (without a liscense)
> 
> Mike


OK. What about my second question?


----------



## Mike's Plumbing (Jul 19, 2010)

Because they are...in fact....Hispanic.

If it bothers you don't post. Is it now bad to mention this?

This is getting worst than the Obama groupies now.


----------



## Tinstaafl (Jan 6, 2008)

Cletus said:


> OK. What about my second question?


What about it? Yeah I know, it does get tiring hearing people pick on ethnic group X, but that actually does contribute to the picture. Not saying any of the stereotypes are right, but you have to admit the situation would have a whole different complexion if it was a bunch of Buddhist monks. :laughing:


----------



## Mike's Plumbing (Jul 19, 2010)

Ya know, I actually liked the direction this thread was starting to head it.

Instead of me treating my new neighbor like dirt, who is a new contractor in the area, I'm the only neighbor trying to do the right thing and be nice.

So then I fiure bring it up here and find the best way to do this. It's a little uncomfy to me seems I have never had to deal with this before. And now it's turned into an ethnic thing. Meanwhile, I still have a nice new neighbor that is just trying to survive. And you Cletus are hung up on why I mentioned his ethnicity???

Crikes, and people wonder why we have so many issues with this. I'm sure he is proud to be Hiscpanic, and he should be just like I'm proud of my heritage and my ancestors from Norway.

Can one of the moderators do me a favor and close this thread? It's too bad it has to be like this where we can't even mention peoples heritage. 

I would like to thank the people who offered sound advice and didn't come here with pre-conceived notions.

Mike


----------



## Cletus (Jan 7, 2008)

It's a simple question. Specifically, how does the fact that the neighbors are Hispanic add anything to the story? Why was it the first thing mentioned?

Just asking. No need to pull the "leave if you don't like my post" card out. I like posting here.


----------



## Mike's Plumbing (Jul 19, 2010)

Cletus....Be part of the solution. If you don't understand it I'm quite certain you never will regardless of how I explain it.

Mike


----------



## Cletus (Jan 7, 2008)

Mike's Plumbing said:


> Ya know, I actually liked the direction this thread was starting to head it.
> 
> Instead of me treating my new neighbor like dirt, who is a new contractor in the area, I'm the only neighbor trying to do the right thing and be nice.
> 
> ...


Sheesh. I just asked a couple of questions. I'm sorry if I made you feel uncomfortable. I just wanted to understand.


----------



## Kevin M. (Feb 28, 2010)

Mike's Plumbing said:


> Ya know, I actually liked the direction this thread was starting to head it.
> 
> Instead of me treating my new neighbor like dirt, who is a new contractor in the area, I'm the only neighbor trying to do the right thing and be nice.
> 
> ...


Norway women are hot!! Can you post some piccies of your cousin, the tall blond?


----------



## Cletus (Jan 7, 2008)

Mike's Plumbing said:


> Cletus....Be part of the solution. If you don't understand it I'm quite certain you never will regardless of how I explain it.
> 
> Mike


Now you sound like my wife! :laughing::w00t:


I hope I'm not the reason for a thread to be closed. That would be a first for me here and I don't believe it is necessary. Maybe just move it to the off topic forum were it belonged anyway.


----------



## Irishslave (Jun 20, 2010)

Line from Charlton Hestons "The Mountain Men" from his buddy Henry Frapp "We can't go feedin every starvin ass engine that comes wanderin into camp" So yes I'm the protectionist. Your city should have ordinances against this, use them


----------



## Mike's Plumbing (Jul 19, 2010)

Kevin M. said:


> Norway women are hot!! Can you post some piccies of your cousin, the tall blond?


No problem, but she is not blond


----------



## Mike's Plumbing (Jul 19, 2010)

Cletus said:


> Now you sound like my wife! :laughing::w00t:
> 
> 
> I hope I'm not the reason for a thread to be closed. That would be a first for me here and I don't believe it is necessary. Maybe just move it to the off topic forum were it belonged anyway.


Yes, you would be the reason. I can put up with a lot of things but I don't tolerate people focusing there effort on ethnicity just to drive a point home on a subject that had nothing to do with the original subject. When you ask over and over the same question what's the point. Stay and participate that's welcomed, but trying to turn it into something it's clearly isn't is childish and doesn't belong. I'm the least bit prejudice of anybody I know and I wont be party to conversations driven to a subject that can only end up with hurt feels.

Like I say, he is in fact Hispanic, all 13 of them. Read into it all you want, my neighbors want to crush the guy. I see things a little different.

Mike


----------



## Paulie (Feb 11, 2009)

Mike's Plumbing said:


> No problem, but she is not blond


Ya think she'd comb her hair before she got her picture taken.


----------



## rex (Jul 2, 2007)

with a name like cletus im surprised you care.....


----------



## loneframer (Feb 13, 2009)

I say teach him how to landscape and roll with it. The music ain't that bad.


----------



## 6stringmason (May 20, 2005)

Cletus, obviously you can read. The whole point about ethnicity is that he believes they are illegals because of the way they act. Being an illegal doing contracting work, or a legal contractor hiring illegals is wrong. 

He was looking for advice on what to do since its his neighbors. Is it that hard to understand, really?

If you still dont get it maybe someone with microsoft paint can draw you a picture.


----------



## Cletus (Jan 7, 2008)

Mike's Plumbing said:


> I can put up with a lot of things but I don't tolerate people focusing there effort on ethnicity just to drive a point home on a subject that had nothing to do with the original subject.
> 
> Mike


There seems to be a little cognitive dissonance going on here. For example, see post #1 and compare it to your above quote. 

I was just curious how being Hispanic added anything to your story. You didn't mention how tall they were. That's relevant, isn't it? I don't understand the hostility, I didn't personally attack you or call you a bigot. I was polite. Before I even posted in the thread half the posts were about illegal immigration and silly pictures of INS hats. How is that relevant to whatever your point was? Yet, I ask a question and suddenly people are upset. This is a little weird.


----------



## fast fred (Sep 26, 2008)

well heck did you move to arizona or did they move out of arizona???

you've got fresh ground up there and they are moving in to take over I won't waste a bunch of time explaining the business practices that some people use. 

Most homeowners see CHEEP and FAST

this is the norm in colorado so best of luck

usually using these options is the best way

hoa do you have one? maybe it's time

every town city county has codes for "unrealated people living together"



we were just dealing with a house that was being used for a "less than legal business" it didn't take too much work, a couple phone calls to the right places, but they are gone now

its too bad your neighbors are standing around waiting for you too do something


----------



## mudpad (Dec 26, 2008)

Mike's Plumbing said:


> My great grandparents came to this country from Norway. Keep in mind back during that time period they DID NOT have issues with Americans like we have today with immigrants. Back then the fighting was between other immigrants who came here. That's why, at least in Wisconsin, the Dutch are concentrated in towns like Waupon, or Germans who kept to themselves grouped up and protected one another.
> 
> My great grandparents went to a Norwegian school of 11 people and were not allowed to play with the Sweds that were a mile down the road. In fact, before all my older relatives died they would tell me stories of all the hostility.
> 
> ...


Wow, we have a lot in common. My great grandparents immigrated from Norway to the great plains of Minnesota. My grandpa used to tell the story of the two holes they dug in the ground, they lived in one and the horses in the other. :w00t:

Grandpa used to say that the Finns were the ones that did all the grunt work nobody else would do. In his final years we moved him to my brothers farm here in Tennessee. When he saw all the rock outcroppings that are typical around here he told us we needed to get some Finns to pick 'em up:laughing:


----------



## Mike's Plumbing (Jul 19, 2010)

I'm going to talk to him about plumbing. That's my goal for Monday, and it should be really interesting.

Mike


----------



## Mike's Plumbing (Jul 19, 2010)

mudpad said:


> Wow, we have a lot in common. My great grandparents immigrated from Norway to the great plains of Minnesota. My grandpa used to tell the story of the two holes they dug in the ground, they lived in one and the horses in the other. :w00t:
> 
> Grandpa used to say that the Finns were the ones that did all the grunt work nobody else would do. In his final years we moved him to my brothers farm here in Tennessee. When he saw all the rock outcroppings that are typical around here he told us we needed to get some Finns to pick 'em up:laughing:


What's even more funny is mine were from Mn as well. Were not realated are we? LOL, I laugh because everybody uses code names and I have a ton of relatives who are in construction. We all got rocks in our heads.


----------



## Kevin M. (Feb 28, 2010)

mudpad said:


> Wow, we have a lot in common. My great grandparents immigrated from Norway to the great plains of Minnesota. My grandpa used to tell the story of the two holes they dug in the ground, they lived in one and the horses in the other. :w00t:
> 
> Grandpa used to say that the Finns were the ones that did all the grunt work nobody else would do. In his final years we moved him to my brothers farm here in Tennessee. When he saw all the rock outcroppings that are typical around here he told us we needed to get some
> 
> ...


If these Finns are tall attractive blonds, please post pics.


----------



## Mike's Plumbing (Jul 19, 2010)

fast fred said:


> well heck did you move to arizona or did they move out of arizona???
> 
> you've got fresh ground up there and they are moving in to take over I won't waste a bunch of time explaining the business practices that some people use.
> 
> ...


In all honesty, I'm surprised my neighbors have the ability to breath sometimes. Anyhow, I have a feeling this is happening all over like you say.

Looks like we have another contractor in town, man things are getting crowded.


----------



## loneframer (Feb 13, 2009)

Well, I'm in good company. My earliest known ancestor on my namesakes side of the family came over from England in the 1600s. He was of Norman decent.


----------



## mudpad (Dec 26, 2008)

Mike,

Sent you a PM


----------



## mudpad (Dec 26, 2008)

Kevin M. said:


> If these Finns are tall attractive blonds, please post pics.


All scandanavians are tall attractive blonds, but only half of them are female:shifty:


----------



## mudpad (Dec 26, 2008)

loneframer said:


> Well, I'm in good company. My earliest known ancestor on my namesakes side of the family came over from England in the 1600s. He was of Norman decent.


Norwegian Vikings kicked Norman A** :thumbup:

Sorry Riz, couldn't resist that one.


----------



## Mike's Plumbing (Jul 19, 2010)

Cletus said:


> There seems to be a little cognitive dissonance going on here. For example, see post #1 and compare it to your above quote.
> 
> I was just curious how being Hispanic added anything to your story. You didn't mention how tall they were. That's relevant, isn't it? I don't understand the hostility, I didn't personally attack you or call you a bigot. I was polite. Before I even posted in the thread half the posts were about illegal immigration and silly pictures of INS hats. How is that relevant to whatever your point was? Yet, I ask a question and suddenly people are upset. This is a little weird.


First of all, I'm a plumber from Wisconsin. Using words like "cognitive dissonance" is over my head and I really don't have time to look it up in the dictionary.

Second, being Hispanic is actually kind of funny if you have read any of my posts. If you have not then I will explain.....it's called irony.

People that know me here no I'm a happy go lucky kind of guy but more importantly I always preach "don't worry about competition", "don't worry about the economy" and "Ignor the Hispanics and focus on your own business".

With that said, people have battled me a little bit on this...but all in good fun and good taste.

Now, it's really ironic. As it turns out, I'm the guy that has a battalion of Hispanics move next door, some are illegal (i'm quite sure) and evey dam one of them are in construction.........That's ironic, real ironic.

Now it seems I get a taste of the medicine. It really is ironic if you think about it.

To keep asking about the word "Hispanic" simply doesn't make sense.

And to the rest of you, I swear somebody on this forum must of sent them here to prove a point. This really is ironic/weird.

Mike


----------



## Mike's Plumbing (Jul 19, 2010)

Holy crap, now Loneframer is in on this also? LOL

This thread is officially the most bizarr thread on the forum. It's turned into a darn ethnic history class.:laughing:

Well as long as we chose this route, anybody here from Germany and France? That should make things interesting.......history wise. :w00t:

Mike


----------



## loneframer (Feb 13, 2009)

mudpad said:


> Norwegian Vikings kicked Norman A** :thumbup:
> 
> Sorry Riz, couldn't resist that one.


 Particular attention to the last sentence.


:blink:*Normaund*
*Norman Empire**1066–1204* →

Coat of arms of Normandy


Norman possessions in the 12th century*Capital*Rouen, London*Language(s)*Norman, Latin, Middle English*Religion*Roman Catholic*Government*Monarchy*Norman Monarchs* - 1066-1087William I - 1135-1204Stephen*Historical era*Middle Ages - Established1066 - Disestablished1204
The *Normans* were the people who gave their name to Normandy, a region in northern France. They were descended from Viking conquerors of the territory and the native population of mostly Frankish and Gallo-Roman stock. Their identity emerged initially in the first half of the tenth century, and gradually evolved over succeeding centuries. The name "Normans" derives from _Nortmanni_ (Northmen), after the Vikings who founded Normandy.


----------



## Tinstaafl (Jan 6, 2008)

Mike's Plumbing said:


> Well as long as we chose this route, anybody here from Germany and France?


I'm from Remulac. :thumbsup:


----------



## Mike's Plumbing (Jul 19, 2010)

Crimany, arn't we a fine group. Why don't we all get together and build a spec house in Arizona. At the rate this thread is going I can only imagine what that would be like.:laughing:

And where the he## is Remulac......sounds like something from Star Trek....your not a trekki are you? Some people are sensitive ya know.


----------



## J F (Dec 3, 2005)

Wasn't that a Klingon outpost?


----------



## Mike's Plumbing (Jul 19, 2010)

loneframer said:


> Particular attention to the last sentence.
> 
> 
> :blink:*Normaund*
> ...


I have to admit that's kind of interesting. F'd up, but interesting.:laughing:


----------



## Mike's Plumbing (Jul 19, 2010)

J F said:


> Wasn't that a Klingon outpost?


 
oooohhhhhh man, I just knew you would show up!:thumbsup:


----------



## mudpad (Dec 26, 2008)

loneframer said:


> Particular attention to the last sentence.
> 
> 
> :blink:*Normaund*
> ...


SO we kicked the Frankish and Gallo- Roman ass to create the Normans. Now that is cool. So you may be my long lost brother after all!


----------

